# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Lee Bontecou

## Leila

*Pa titull*
(1998, e filluar ne 1980s)
- welded steel, porcelain, wire mesh, canvas, and wire
- fotografi nga Knoedler & Co., New York

----------


## Leila

Artistja:* L. B.*

*
Pa titull*
1966
graphite and soot on paper, 19 3/4 x 27 1/8 in.
Museum of Art, Rhode Island School of Design, Providence Albert Pilavin Memorial Collection of Twentieth-Century American Art

----------

